# Does not going into heat?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 5 nubian does and 4 younger nubians (under a year) in a pen together. Their pen sits right next to the buck pen. The bucks are definately in rut (peeing all over themselves and makin noises) and yet my does are not going into heat. A few of the doelings have gone into heat, but the older does haven't. Is there some reason why they haven't gone into heat? Do I need to actually stick the buck in the pen with the does? Last year that's how I got them into heat.... is that the only way it will work?

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure they have been in heat...not all will show it though.

It wasn't until late August that my ND does were showing their heats....now it's full force the later in the year it gets. Watch for the tails flagging, a bit of discharge and when they won't leave the bucks fenceline....I have 3 out of the 5 does that literally don't sleep the 2 days they are in standing heat because they're standing at the bucks fence 24/7


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I was a little concerned that my Toggenburgs were not coming into heat. I checked last year's calander and they did not have their first cycle until Septemember 22-October 2. So there is still time.
My Nubian is a year round breeder. Last year she bred in June this year in July.
I am sure your girls will be there soon with a buck showing off right next to them. Or you might want to let him chase them around and nibble their necks. Might speed them up.
Good luck.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

My Nubians haven't started heat cycles yet either! I was absolutely expecting it by now. They have always been REALLY obvious about it. I usually first notice a slight drop in milk production, then a little difference on their back-side (swelling), then they turn up the volume! I'm pretty sure that anyone within a 5-mile radius knows when the girls are available! :laugh: Not yet here though... I've been trying to figure out what's different this year, that could possibly cause late heat cycles?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

One of my nubian does went into heat the day I decided to wean her buckling. Boy that was close! I took her and the buckling over to my pasture that houses my wether and when the wether started blubbering and tried to mount her I got the hint. That was when we made a quick exit. Now she has a 5 month old doeling with her that she is trying to mount. crazy goat!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am right there with you. I have boers which "breed" year round. I have only seen the buck mount 1 doe and that was back in august I have not seen him show much interest in the other 3 and they want nothing to do with him. So they are either already bred and I missed it or have not hit their strong heats yet.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never had this problem. My Nubian mix always came into heat at the beginning of august and went out around February. My other girls Alpine/LaMancha, Sanan/Alpine and LaMancha mix have had one heat cycle and My Toggenburg/Alpine has gone though two. The second one starting today.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our early fall has been unseasonably hot. I told my hubby that my bet would be that when the weather broke this weekend we would see activity. And boy was I right!!??!!
Tabatha, who we thought was bred went raging and the relationship was consumated, again. I do hope she catches this time.
Then, next day, her two daughters were full on. They are only ten months old so I am waiting but they spent the day on the fenceline bawling their heads off as only a Nubian can LOL and a duet no less. And poor AndCuriouser was beside himself. (I am really glad we have two fences between them this year.
The Toggs are acting horny; but when we put them with the boys they just play with the wether.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have boer and boer crosses. So far only one of 4 does have come in heat and been bred. Hoping the other 3 will come in heat soon. It was this same week last year that they came in heat and were bred, so fingers crossed they come in heat soon. Our buck is young, so I think that's going to make a difference...Just hoping he gets them bred within the next month or so.


----------

